# Stabil or Lucas Fuel Additive



## MikeA57 (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm using a buddy's boat this weekend and it has an older 35 horse Mariner on it that hasn't been started in about a year. He told me he didn't put a fuel stabilizer in the tank before he set it up last year and I'm wondering which of the 2 above products would be better to add to the fuel. I'm going to try cranking it up tonight and see if it runs. I just hope he ran the fuel out of the motor before he put it for the season. I didn't ask that. I know that I've added the Lucas to my car and it really seemed to make a difference.

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## CarlF (Mar 17, 2009)

SeaFoam is the best additive out there. It is a little more expensive but great stuff.
There are lots of other fuel system cleaners on the market too. Make sure it is ok to use it in 2 strokes.
Clean & gap the plugs before you try to crank it. And make sure to put it on the rabbit ears or in a barrel of water too!


----------



## redbug (Mar 17, 2009)

How many gallons are you talking about? if it is only a small amount 6 gallons I'd just get new gas after sitting for a year i don't think i would run it

Wayne


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 17, 2009)

I would use neither, like redbug said. By now, it is too late for that gas to have any hope. Dispose of it (properly - just so the EPA nuts won't start hounding me, I had to put that in :roll: ). 

If he didn't run it dry (not always good practice - in fact often bad practice) I doubt you will get it going without a carb rebuild. 

The thing with Stabil is that you put it in _fresh_ gas and it keeps that gas fresh for a much longer time than it would untreated. I don't know about the Lucas stuff, but I bet it has a similar function. 

The Seafoam, while a great substance, isn't really right for this application either. It is more to clean out the motor, so if you have a badly carboned engine, a decarb with seafoam (aerosol right into the intake) would help drastically. And, if you don't, running a light mixture of liquid Seafoam with each tank will keep your cylinders and ports clean. But, it does nothing for fuel stabilization. 

So, put Seafoam in an engine that is dirty, or you want to keep clean, put Stabil in gas you want to store a long time, and allow someone else to answer for Lucas, as I have no experience with the stuff.


----------



## MikeA57 (Mar 17, 2009)

Well, I talked to my buddy and it hadd only been about 4 months since he put the gas in and ran it. We tried cranking it but the battery couldn't do it. I had one that got it going though. I put the Stabil in and it seemed to help it run smoother but it still had a slight miss. I replaced the spark plugs and that helped too. I'll get some of that Seafoam though and run it through.
Thanks for the replies.

Mike


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 18, 2009)

If it started running smoother, it wasn't because of the Stabil.

Stabil does nothing but keep fresh fuel from going bad. I can't bring back old gas and it doesn't clean anything.


----------



## rome8899 (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm new to this site, but not boats and motors, and not wanting to step on any toes! The Seafoam is a great product for removing carbon deposits ( leading killer of 2 strokes). Sta-Bil has two products on the market. One is for making the tank life of gasoline last longer. The other is to remove Ethanol (the other leading killer of 2 strokes). I just purchased a bottle of the Ethanol remover yesterday, from Wal Mart , for 20.00. I would advise anyone that is not buying non-blended fuel, to use this product. I live in the upstate of S.C. and can only find a handfull of stores with 100% gasoline, so the Sta-Bil is the easiest, pain free remedy. Just my 2 cents, Scott.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 21, 2009)

I may be mistaken but I don't think that it is an ethanol remover. I am pretty sure that it is an ethanol stabilizer that is supposed to help with water separation that is famous in ethanol fuels.


----------



## redbug (Mar 22, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> I may be mistaken but I don't think that it is an ethanol remover. I am pretty sure that it is an ethanol stabilizer that is supposed to help with water separation that is famous in ethanol fuels.


that is what i have read also...


----------



## rome8899 (Mar 22, 2009)

Ooops! I stand corrected. I just went and read the entire bottle, seems Quak, and Redbug, are right about the stabilizer thing. The instructions say, Stabil helps with many problems associated with Ethanol, mainly water absorbtion. I still plan on using it at every fillup. Several friends have had problems with Ethanol eating the fuel lines, and fuel bulbs, causing major carb. damage. Didn't mean to mislead anyone. Should've read bottle first, instead of relying on hearsay. From reports I've heard, Ethanol is Alchohol, and once it breaks down the rubber in fuel lines, it causes a goey mess, that is terror on jets, ports, etc.


----------



## allstate48 (Mar 28, 2009)

Can you run Stabil, and Seefoam, in the same tank, at the same time? Thanks Doug


----------



## rome8899 (Mar 29, 2009)

I do and don't seem to have any problems. They're different products, for different problems.


----------

